# Slp Lt?



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Do we really need to run O2 sensor simulators with the HF Cats? They state that they recommend them to stop the SES light, but then they don't seem to have them. For anyone running the headers does the light come on without the simulators?

I'm not too concerned yet but in 5 years I will have to get an emission test done and they check the computer for trouble codes before they pass you.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone? I know someone is running these headers.


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

PC4STOP said:


> Do we really need to run O2 sensor simulators with the HF Cats? They state that they recommend them to stop the SES light, but then they don't seem to have them. For anyone running the headers does the light come on without the simulators?
> 
> I'm not too concerned yet but in 5 years I will have to get an emission test done and they check the computer for trouble codes before they pass you.


I'm running the SLP LTs. I did not install the simulators, but rather had the car tuned. Our state (SD) doesn't do any sort of emissions testing, so I don't know anything about it. I know I can reset the codes with HP Tuners.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Good deal, I assume your check engine light hasn't come on like SLP states will happen.


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

PC4STOP said:


> Good deal, I assume your check engine light hasn't come on like SLP states will happen.


I had to run the headers without having it tuned for a few days. The check light did come on at that point, but as soon as it was tuned it was no longer as issue.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

sdgoat said:


> I had to run the headers without having it tuned for a few days. The check light did come on at that point, but as soon as it was tuned it was no longer as issue.


Good deal, thanks.


----------

